# Airline enhances its domestic travel services in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

People living, working and visiting Australia are set to be able to take advantage of an enhanced flight service in the country. The Qantas Group has announced an update to its fleet plan as parts of its growth plans for its Australian domestic markets. Qantas will lease an additional five Boeing 717 aircraft and purchase [...]

Click to read the full news article: Airline enhances its domestic travel services in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

